# My em kay four Jetta build



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have been collecting parts since January to do my build. I was originally gonna run UVAIRs over my H&R coils and firestones in the rear. I had all the parts to do it....... Then I decided to pm andrew...... sold the bags and ordered Bagyards front and rear. Once they get here the build will really get moving. On to pics.
The car:








notch
















Management


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

i like the way you mounted your digital gauge


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

looking forward to seeing this bro


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_i like the way you mounted your digital gauge

Thanks, it took a little work to make it fit


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_looking forward to seeing this bro









I am really hoping to have it done by the end of the month


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_i like the way you got bagyards















i'll be on the horn first thing tomorrow with austria and i'll shoot you a text around 11am your time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah, that andrew guy just pushes them on everyone








Sounds good man. Thanks


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

update pics are uploading.....


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*

Did some fender pulling yesterday


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygli03* »_Did some fender pulling yesterday








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks Paisley. When are you guys coming back to visit?


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygli03* »_thanks Paisley. When are you guys coming back to visit? 

I don't know. We're going to try to make it down for the ranch run! I hope we can...even though my car hasn't changed at all


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

Looks great. I love those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (dubverein789)*

^^^ my thoughts exactly!


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*

Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygli03* »_









Now THAT is a notch!


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (Capt. Obvious)*

...........


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

looking good.


----------



## Faster444 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (ENRGZR)*

so stoked to see this finished. subscribed


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (Faster444)*

too bad its still not on air


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

What tank is that?
How many gallons?


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_What tank is that?
How many gallons?

FBI's 5 gallon 8 port


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

No updates on the bags yet but I got my trunk and bumper back yesterday. Bumper wont go on till the bags do.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

God I miss your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Planeboy18 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

Hey, it's KeanuReeves from Live. Your Jetta is absolutely amazing. Damn good work. See you around.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (Planeboy18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Planeboy18* »_Hey, it's KeanuReeves from Live. Your Jetta is absolutely amazing. Damn good work. See you around.

What's up man? Thanks. Hopefully It will be done in the near future.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

Got rained out of work today, so I decided to do some work.


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

i like what i see


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_i like what i see








It's nice to get back to working on it. So far only the tank is bolted down. I had to make a list of fittings to pick up tomorrow.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*

coming along nice. i love your wheels


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My em kay four Jetta build (flygli03)*

Glad to see you back working on it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_coming along nice. i love your wheels









Thank you sir.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Glad to see you back working on it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Since I was told my stuff shipped, I figured I better get on it again


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*

Got a little more done. The compressors and manifolds are bolted down and plumbed. Then test fit and leak check.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*

DONE!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks official dude.
send one of those monster burgers my way?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (flygli03)*

looks soo good with the DPE's bro....


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_looks soo good with the DPE's bro....









Thanks Wyman. I cant wait to get the car back from the body shop and put my bumpers on. 
I guess I have to stick to this thread since my other one got black holed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

typical mkiv forum.
so can i get that burger?


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_typical mkiv forum.
so can i get that burger?

Haha!! That burger was not easy to eat...... Come out here and I'll buy you one


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (flygli03)*

its so tall


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_its so tall

Sanya did you figured it out with the bag mount?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (flygli03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygli03* »_
Thanks Wyman. I cant wait to get the car back from the body shop and put my bumpers on. 


once those go back on its gonna be nuts...


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Sanya did you figured it out with the bag mount?


Andrew is having bagyards send me the tool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
once those go back on its gonna be nuts...










I cant wait to get them on! Should be next weekend


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (flygli03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygli03* »_
I cant wait to get them on! Should be next weekend









i'll be standing by


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

we got your stuff on the way. shipped it with ups expidited shipping.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we got your stuff on the way. shipped it with ups expidited shipping.

thanks Andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (flygli03)*

i tried to lower this thing today
notched for tie rod and trimmed the subframe








and made some room over here too








driver side axle, tie rod and wheel room
















1/2" drive extension






























i think the struts compressed all the way still don't drop it enough with 19s. all the way down, the control arms still have room to go up, axles and tie rods still have room and the wheel/tire isn't touching anything.
i'm so mad. but it looks good anyway








and the main reason why i have the car


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

I want to see the 4 door done .sanya!


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

I got my Great Plates and tried to install them saturday, until I noticed that they sent me 2 passenger sides http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but anyways, I got the car back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















I tried on some 16s in the rear too, haha


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

thats what i'm talking about dude!!! looks sooo good with the votex back on.
any rear shots?


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_thats what i'm talking about dude!!! looks sooo good with the votex back on.
any rear shots?


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*

mmmmm i miss this car! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

So delicious http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Soooo good. Love the wheel color.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lovely frame work








4 notches for life


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you gonna run the sportmax's?
wouldnt look to bad with how low you are, bolt em up and take more pics


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

Thanks ryan. 
The sport max's aren't mine and they don't clear the front or rear brakes either


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice build here. I bet w/ stock wheels it would lay on the ground.
I like this a lot too!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (flygli03)*

That heat for sure bro. Looks stellar.


----------

